# Problema con resistencia calefactora controlada con relé



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2008)

Bueno, ya he escrito un par de hilos con partes del proyecto que tengo que hacer. Y ya he llegado al punto culmen   

Tengo que conseguir calentar un líquido en el interior de un tubo de plástico. Para ello cuento con una resistencia calefactora que es simplemente un trozo de cobre cutre rodeando el tubo. Perforé la resistencia por dos partes y les até un cable a cada una de esas partes.

Con estos cables que llegan atados de la resistencia,  conecto la resistencia en serie con un generador de voltios y un relé bien sencillo (el que me ayudó a montar Zaiz). Está bien montado. Cuando el relé abre no calienta y cuando se cierra calienta. 

Problemas: 

-Cuando pongo el voltaje del generador en continua a los pocos segundos saltan los plomos del generador (entra en cortocircuito) y cuando no lo hace apenas calienta.

-Cuando pongo en alterna mas de 2 voltios sucede lo mismo. A los pocos segundos el generador entra en cortocircuito (saltan los plomos del generador).

-Cuando lo pongo en alterna con 2 voltios funciona bien. Empieza a calentar pero llega un punto que se satura, es decir, que no sube más la temperatura pero tampoco baja. Como si llegara a un tope de calor y de ahí no pudiera subir pero al seguir el sistema en ON tampoco enfría. 

He hecho varias pruebas. La primera metí el tubo de plástico en un congelador a -20 grados y programé que llegara a 20 grados, saturando a los -12 grados o así. La segunda prueba saqué el tubo fuera y puse que llegara a 40 grados partiendo de 20 grados (temperatura ambiente), llegando a 28 grados y no subiendo más. 

He colocado un aislante térmico bastante bueno alrededor de la resistencia para que la acción de la resistencia sea superior a la temperatura del medio en el que se encuentre, pero sigue funcionando mal.

¿Qué me recomendáis? a ser posible que no tenga que tocar el relé o al menos todo el módulo del relé. Con todo esto acabaría por fin mi proyecto, así que quien me dé una buena solución me hará el mayor favor de toda mi vida


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Un hilo de cobre tiene demasiada poca resistencia por eso falla, lo mejor es utilizar una o mas resistencias bobinadas ceramicas, muy utilizadas en calentadores de cera y similares.
Tienes resistencias ceramicas de 4-12W a precios economicos.

Para calcular la potencia es sencillo
P=V^2/R


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2008)

He estado mirando imágenes de resistencias bobinadas ceramicas, pero me interesaría algo que fuera cilíndrico para tapar bien la muestra que quiero controlar. De todas formas si la potencia es inversamente proporcional a la resistencia y el cobre tiene baja resistencia, ¿no debería dar más potencia?


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2008)

Para hacernos una idea, lo que quiero calentar va dentro de un tubo de plástico de unos 5 centímetros de largo y 1 ó 2 cms de diámetro. Y la tasa de calentamiento me gustaría que fuese de 1 Cº por minuto, aunque ahora mismo me conformaba con que no saturase la temperatura.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 23, 2008)

No uses cobre... busca un alambre llamado neodimio que es el que se usa para hacer resistencias calefactoras, lo compras segun el calibre, lo enredas en el recipiente que quieres calentar y le aplicas la corriente electrica, solo ten cuidado por que si le aplicas demasiada corriente se pone al rojo vivo y puede fundir tu recipiente y ademas se expande conforme se calienta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/147340/


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 24, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el aporte. Hombre, mi resistencia tiene que trabajar dentro de un congelador comercial y lo más que voy a hacer trabar a la resistencia es a pasar de -20 a 20 ºC así que supongo que no se expanderá mucho. Si consigo algún alambre de esos haré pruebas, pero no sé si en ferreterías comunes y corrientes lo venderán. Voy a llamar a todas las ferreterías de mi ciudad


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 24, 2008)

Mmmm parece que vivo en el tercer mundo de las ferreterías. Muchas ni saben lo que pido. Manejo dos opciones ahora mismo, a ver qué opinan:

1ª opción http://www.directindustry.es/prod/watlow/banda-calefactora-7347-41868.html

Comprar por catálogo una resistencia circular, con el inconveniente de tener que ajustarla al diámetro del tubo y con el problema de que el calor de la resistencia tarde en llegar al interior del mismo y se pierda calor hacia fuera.

2ª opción http://www.resistencias.com/esp/microwatt.php

Comprar por catálogo una resistencia en forma de cartucho lineal y meterlo directamente dentro del tubo. De esta forma se calienta más deprisa o al menos de forma más eficiente que poniéndola alrededor del dichoso tubo.

La segunda opción además me llegaría antes por envío, mientras que la primera tendría que llegar de la sede central en Alemania (vivo en España   )

¿Qué opinan?

La segunda opción además me trae una fórmula y todo 

Cómo calentar un volumen sólido, líquido o gas en un tiempo determinado
Este cálculo no tiene en cuenta las eventuales pérdidas caloríficas.

P = Potencia a instalar en kW
V = Volumen a calentar en I.(o dm3)
p = Peso en Kg/dm3
Vp = Peso a calentar en Kg
t1 = Temperatura inicial en ºC
t2 = Temperatura final en ºC
Cp = Calor especifico en Kcal/Kg x ºC
T = Tiempo de calentamiento en horas.
1.2 = Coef. de seg. considerando tolerancias sobre tensión del sector y sobre valor óhmico de la resistencia.
P =  	V * p * Cp * (t2 - t1) * 1,2
                                    860 * T



Cálculo de los W/cm2
W/Cm2 = Carga de la superficie W/cm2
P = Potencia del cartucho calefactor (W)
S = Superficie (cm2) = diametro (unidades en cms)
W/Cm2 =  	P
                                  S


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 24, 2008)

El alambre de neodimio es super comun.... pero creo que lo estas buscando en el lugar equivocado... busca en tiendas donde vendan refacciones para electrodomesticos (lavadoras, secadoras, etc) o en lugares donde vendan material electrico especializado, como reles, contactores y cosas asi.... 

Tambien muchos vendedores no saben lo que venden... pide alambre para hacer calefactores electricos.... haber si asi se les prende el foco


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2008)

Creo que el hilo de neomidio son los imanes, no sera el hilo de nicrom, me parece que hoy ando espeso.

Y no te podria servir el calentador de una pistola de cola,ya es cilindrico y facil de localizar y con suerte encontraras uno de los dos modelos que hay, pasate por una gran superficie de bricolaje hay dos modelos de pistola la de tubos normales y la de tubos finitos mas dificil de localizar.
El unico problema que puedes tener es que funcionan a 220V, pero puedes poner un transformador aislador para no tener problemas.

Si no utiliza las tipicas resistencias ceramicas, compras varias y rodeas el tubo o sieres un poco mas manitas pues compras y trozo de tubo de cobre y plancha.

Con la plancha volteas toda la resistencia y despues sueldas el tubo. El cobre es un buen conductor de la temperatura, mucho mas que el aluminio, pero como es mas caro pues....
Ademas siquieres seguntas/pegar no hay nada mejor como el Araldit STANDART (no el rapido) y si ademas lo dejas secar es un lugar calentito, encima de una estufa o radiador o al sol queda aun mejor.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2008)

hola aqui llega como siempre el salvador   

por lo que veo es poco volumen de liquido, muy poco , supongo que estara el liquido en algun tubo de ensayo, no se que liquido es pero no te conviene contaminarlo asi que seria mejor si la R va afuera.

hay muchos calentadores que ......valga la obviedad calientan, tendrias que hacerte un recipiente contenedor.el tema es que no pones muchos datos.

a ver , vamos a la dificil:

quieres calentar un tubo de ensayo con kriptonita y esta dentro de un congelador y tu idea es que el calor no se expanda mucho hacia afuera:
sabes lo que esun termo ¿¿¿? para e agua caliente .

bueno, tendrias que hacerte un contenedor de tu tubo de ensayo, hay materiales , hasta material de construccion sirve, una mezcla de cemento (consulta materiales que no se quiebren e a esa temperatura) 
yo hice algunas cositas.
has visto esa taza que usan las mujeres para calentar la cera con la que se depilan ?
con eso date una idea.


con mateirale smaleable s podras darle pla forma que quieras, :
afuera tergopol o algun aislante termico.
mas adentro el material contenedor que dentro de el estara n las resistencias (**)  y antes de que se endurezca le das la forma del tubo de ensayo.

listo .una pinturita.

Resistencias a usar ? anda a una casa de tu zona de resistencias industriales, que fabriquen, hay de mucha potencia por ejemplo para cafeteras....las blindadas.

en eswte proyecto y por la poca potencia yo me tiraria primero que nada a BAJA TENSION.

por las temperaturas a usarse ( no calentara a mas d e20 grados) podrias usar R . desnudas, alambre R.
compra un repuesto para uan estufa de cuarzo y usa sol ouna parte .....calcula experimetalmente .

en fin, te falta el termostato que tendras que buscarte un foro de electronica      .

y queda dando vueltas el sensor de temperatura...........que tendra que ir en el liquido...........aunque ........no querias contaminar la muestra ..............
bueno, es mejor que el sensor vaya adentro y no la R.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 24, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que el hilo de neomidio son los imanes, no sera el hilo de nicrom,




 ops:  ops:  ops: teneis toda la razon del mundo... (como decimos en terminos vulgares en mexico... tienes la boca atascada de razon... ) el alambre es nicrom 


Y se me ocurrio que puede desarmar una secadora de cabello comun, alli viene un calefactor de alambre que puede recortar y reordenar a su gusto e incluso viene con un cilindro de fibra de vidrio que le puede servir como aislante electrico...


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 25, 2008)

Gracias por tu aporte. El tubo con la muestra está dentro de un baño con anticongelante. La idea es que el baño mantenga una temperatura más o menos constante respecto a los gradientes que pueda haber en el congelador. Si se pone algo por fuera de la resistencia en modo de termo se protege todo, pero queda un espacio entre el termo y la resistencia con gradientes muy variados de temperatura. Pero sobretodo el experimento consiste en manejar calentamiento y enfriamiento, así que no se debe proteger demasiado a la muestra porque si no luego no enfría   

Lo de la resistencia dentro del tubo ya caí en que podría dañar las células que hubiese dentro, así que tengo que optar por la banda calefactora. He conseguido alcanzar más temperatura protegiendo la resistencia con material aislante de buena calidad, pero aún no alcanzo los 20 ºC. Y cuanto más la protejo más temperatura puedo alcanzar, pero a costa de tener un pegote de aislante que oculta por completo todo el tubo   

Lo suyo sería meterle más voltaje. En continua no calienta y en alterna sólo puedo meterle 2 voltios. Cuando le meto 4 salta el limitador de amperaje del generador (el generador solo permite 2, 4, 6... voltios en alterna). ¿Hay alguna forma de meterle 4 voltios en alterna sin que salte el generador? algún tipo de derivador de amperaje o algo así


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 25, 2008)

Me han borrado o he perdido dos posts que abrí relacionado con todo esto.

Resumo el problema sobre el que estoy pensando ahora por si alguien se engancha ahora al post: Tengo que calentar una resistencia calefactora a través de un generador de alterna. La resistencia y el generador van en serie, aunque eso es modificable si fuera necesario.

El problema está en que necesito que la resistencia caliente más y para ello debo subirle el voltaje que le meto, pero llega un punto que salta el limitador de corriente del generador (cortocircuito).

Necesito en resumen meterle un voltaje Vdes a dicha resistencia sin que salte el limitador de corriente. No entiendo demasiado de electrónica, por eso valoro y agradeceré cualquier opción. 

Se puede añadir cualquier elemento que sea fácil de adquirir


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

yo me pondria a mirar tu "limitador de voltaje" el cual parece ser muy "limitado".

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2008)

jimmyjames dijo:
			
		

> Me han borrado o he perdido dos posts que abrí relacionado con todo esto.



Y que esperabas, las normas son las normas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm#2.4

Saludos.


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 25, 2008)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> jimmyjames dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok perdón por el incumplimiento  ops: 



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> yo me pondria a mirar tu "limitador de voltaje" el cual parece ser muy "limitado".
> 
> saludos



Sí que puede ser limitado. O eso o que la resistencia coge mucha carga de intensidad... Estoy mirando por muchos sitios.. ¿no existe ningún transformador de 220 voltios a unos pocos voltios en alterna que no tengan esta limitación de intensidad? Si es que no necesito mucho más. Con 4 voltios de nada en alterna ya cumpliría con el proyecto, pero el generador que tengo salta y se cortocircuitaaaa  :x estoy tan cerca de acabarlo!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

es que no estas poniendo NADA .
la resistencia si le das mas tension sigue la pobre la ley de ohm y pide corriente , nada se pone en corto.
mas tension .mas corriente .

por que no pones datos, bahh...ni falta hace, lo unico para ti es que la R. de alambre no se ponga al rojo.

mides, calculas y cambias lo que te queda chico.

como generador va un transformador ADECUADO .......regularlo ? vaya pavada , .pero no hare como los demas de irme por las nubes.

NO tienes ningun problema NINGUNO, solo que te queda chico el generador , guarda ese para el MP3 y fijate cual te hace falta.

si tenes dudas pone algun valor:
R. en ohms ?
o corriente para tal tension ?

saludos

PD: que estas haciendo con esos tubos de ensayo ?
experimenots de Hulk ? acaso ?
yo ando buscando algun brebaje que ponga locas a las chicas, avisa si andas por ahi .

saludos


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 26, 2008)

Disculpa que no abunden los datos que pongo del problema, pero no soy experto en electrónica y primero planteé el problema básico para ver si estaba cometiendo un error garrafal o para ver si había una solución inmediata. Viendo que no es así, daré más datos.

La resistencia desconozco su valor, pues es un trozo cilíndrico de cobre hueco. Ahora mismo voy al laboratorio a medir sus dimensiones y mejor aún a medir la intensidad que circula por ella cuando le meto el voltaje. El generador de voltios que propones que use para el mp3 es el siguiente:

La parte de la izquierda es de continua, y la de la derecha de alterna. Esta última tiene limitación de intensidad máxima 5 amperios y el botón que me salta cuando se cortocircuita es el que está encima de donde se conectan los cables a la derecha


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya he medido el valor de la resistencia de cobre. Me da apenas 0.6 ohmios, lo cual explica que cuando le meto 2 voltios en alterna tenga una intensidad de 2/0.6< Imax (5A) y en cambio cuando meto 4 voltios 4/0.6>Imax y salta el cortocircuito. ¿No hay solución entonces para ese generador y esa resistencia no?


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 30, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No uses cobre... busca un alambre llamado nicrom que es el que se usa para hacer resistencias calefactoras, lo compras segun el calibre, lo enredas en el recipiente que quieres calentar y le aplicas la corriente electrica, solo ten cuidado por que si le aplicas demasiada corriente se pone al rojo vivo y puede fundir tu recipiente y ademas se expande conforme se calienta
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/147340/



Le robé este alambre a un brasero viejo y funciona genial. Me has salvado con esa idea


----------

